# 9dp5dt BFN - too early or is it over?



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I've tested 2 days before my OTD and its BFN, on my last cycle I got a BFP the day before OTD and got a strong line straight away so I was hoping to see at least a faint line by now if it has worked. I had 2 blasts transferred and have felt so positive all the way but now starting to worry its over.  I have had cramps on and off for 3 days now but it's hard to know what's going on in there with all the drugs!!

I would really appreciate it if anyone can share some success stories where you got BFN but went on to get BFP to try and restore my PMA.

Thanks in advance
X


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

scaredy cat got a BFN all the way up to her OTD when she got her BFP.  I'm sure this happened to GGems too, but i'm not 100%.  It defnintely isn't over.  Every pregnancy is different and just because you got a BFP at a certain point in the past doesn't mean it will be the same this time round.  Don't give up yet Smiles, we're all rooting for you xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

i got bfn from 9dpo and even bfn on otd, bfp day after otd with hcg of 109 

Donna


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Donna - thanks for replying but I started bleeding this afternoon with clots so I think it's definitely over for me now with AF in full flow


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Smiles

So sorry honey   

Donna


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm so Sorry smiles x


----------



## Smiles35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks ladies x


----------

